# Risen - Die Komplettlösung : woher Rüstung?



## JuLiuS1991 (20. Oktober 2009)

*Risen - Die Komplettlösung : woher Rüstung?*

Hallo,

 Wo bekomme ich denn die "Rüstung" her, die auf den ersten Screenshots zu sehen ist?
 Kann es sein, dass man die nur bekommt wenn man die Quests auf dem Novizenhof erledigt?


 MfG Julius


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Die Komplettlösung*

welche meinst du denn genau?

 also, rüstungen bekommt man so oder so fast keine. es is ganz anders als bei vielen rollnspielen, wo man alle nase lang eine findet oder 10 versch. kaufen kann. 

 als magier zB hab ich erst mit level 10 ne robe bekommen, mit lebel 16 oder so eine bessere - beides jeweils als anerkennung und "aufstieg" zum lehrling/meister der magie. zu finden oder zu kaufen gab es keine einzige robe. und kurz vor ende des spiels bekommt man dann noch ne titanen-rüstung, die man im rahmen der hauptquest sogar finden MUSS. 

 aber klapper auch einfach mal die händler ab, manchmal haben die nach ner weile neue, bessere sachen zu kaufen.


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Die Komplettlösung*

Ich sehe gerade, anscheinend ist der Screenshot den ich meine gar nicht so weit am Anfang des Spiels gemacht worden...
 Also werde ich wohl auch die erste bekommen, wenn ich mit Don spreche oder so....
 Danke für die Antwort, ich werd mal schauen was es so gibt ^^


----------

